# MMJ Grower gets his 12 Pounds Back



## Flyinghigh (Apr 23, 2009)

Cops shouldn't gone this far to take this guy to court just to find out he legal and Spend all that money to put him in jail.

Another Way to Go MMJ Grower..


http://abclocal.go.com/kfsn/story?section=news/local&id=6775663


----------



## UKgirl420 (Apr 23, 2009)

*:cool2::giggle:  :cop: :spit:*


----------



## NorCalHal (Apr 23, 2009)

Gotta love Cali.

I have not heard of ONE case that was brought up in local or State courts that ended in a conviction with MMJ as a defense. The only folks that go down are the ones who have Federal agancies involved.

And yes, Eating MJ is the KEY 
Term for justifying weight.

Glad dude got his herb back.


----------



## 420benny (Apr 23, 2009)

Does Cali have a weight limit per cardholder? How about a mature plant limit?


----------



## nvthis (Apr 23, 2009)

Should be interesting to see if they take their frustration out on him with That's just crazythe gun thing.

Personally I think the pot+gun thing is retarded. There shouldn't be a any expectation to surrender any amendment rights due to medical conditions. That's just crazy.


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Apr 23, 2009)

so this guy went home with 12 lbs but no guns any one know his addy? lol

420ben from what i was told i am only able to hold as much as a half pound (8 oz's) and  6 mature plant min. im broke and cant afford lawyers so i stay within the limits but i never met any other card holder who cares ive heard of peeps winning 20 lb. cases with a card and good lawyer


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Apr 23, 2009)

na, the cali suprem cort i do belive voted there can be no cap on the amount or the amount of muture plants.


----------



## Flyinghigh (Apr 23, 2009)

420benny said:
			
		

> Does Cali have a weight limit per cardholder? How about a mature plant limit?


 
99 plants is the max for one card holder. 
My doc put on my paper 50 plants and 2 Oz a week.  but won't grow that many that just to much to take care of inside, enless they were outside. 

Law says 6 Mature plants and 12 imature which is Just crazy but it works for me..:hubba:   never run out..


----------



## smokeytheherb (Apr 25, 2009)

I want to see a picture of the look on those cops faces when they saw the guy walk out with the biggest smile on his face.


----------



## greenfriend (Apr 25, 2009)

Wiseguy_Chef said:
			
		

> na, the cali suprem cort i do belive voted there can be no cap on the amount or the amount of muture plants.


 

Wrong, read the AG's guidelines.  And laws in almost every county and city in CA DO NOT allow unlimited plants.  However there are a handful that do allow unlimited plants.


----------



## Flyinghigh (Apr 27, 2009)

greenfriend said:
			
		

> Wrong, read the AG's guidelines. And laws in almost every county and city in CA DO NOT allow unlimited plants. However there are a handful that do allow unlimited plants.


 
99 plants is only allowed for one person, but if u were a Caretaker for many persons then that caretaker can grow more then 99 plants BUT have to have all paper work hanging on the walls or doors to be safe, well that what the law says..
A caretaker is the only one that Unlimited on a grow..


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Apr 27, 2009)

6 plants is good enough


----------



## Flyinghigh (Apr 28, 2009)

EASTLA_KUSHSMOKA said:
			
		

> 6 plants is good enough


 
That depends on how much one smoke a month or cook with.!


----------



## Drone69 (Apr 28, 2009)

If only everywhere was as enlightened. Would the verdict have been the same if he smoked it and fit the stereotype most people have of someone who uses mj?


----------



## kingsblend (Apr 28, 2009)

That is awesome. Those cops are a bunch of dumb asses.


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Apr 29, 2009)

Flyinghigh said:
			
		

> That depends on how much one smoke a month or cook with.!


 
i only grow indica/indica hybrids so 6 is cool im sure if i were to let 6 plants grow 3 feet even i would pull off a pound easy and that is more than enough to take care of me and friends till the next harvest ...


and if i wasnt only smoking for 5 years i would of thought i invented it
i should change my name to MIGHTYLUNG KUSHSMOKER


----------



## Flyinghigh (Apr 29, 2009)

EASTLA_KUSHSMOKA said:
			
		

> i only grow indica/indica hybrids so 6 is cool im sure if i were to let 6 plants grow 3 feet even i would pull off a pound easy and that is more than enough to take care of me and friends till the next harvest ...
> 
> 
> and if i wasnt only smoking for 5 years i would of thought i invented it
> i should change my name to MIGHTYLUNG KUSHSMOKER


 
3 feet ?   I want to grow right in the middle of my Back yard and let my 50 Girls grow as Tall as they want and produce the F :hubba:  Big Buds that they should be Naturally.. 
Only if I can do what my Doc says I can grow, and I could cook more with the Buds, then smoking all up in my lungs all the time.. cough cough


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Apr 29, 2009)

3 feets enough to get me 3 1/2-5oz's i was born to grow...was aiming low saying a pound...
im actually going to do that but when i have one and one plant only gunna make it be a 5-8 foot bush im a smoker and smoker only so i dont overgrow... i wish i had a cam im harvesting this week should be some kill:farm: 


remember people indica/indica hybids only so no **


----------



## Flyinghigh (Apr 30, 2009)

EASTLA_KUSHSMOKA said:
			
		

> 3 feets enough to get me 3 1/2-5oz's i was born to grow...was aiming low saying a pound...
> im actually going to do that but when i have one and one plant only gunna make it be a 5-8 foot bush im a smoker and smoker only so i dont overgrow... i wish i had a cam im harvesting this week should be some kill:farm:
> 
> 
> remember people indica/indica hybids only so no **


 
:48: 
Over all 12 pounds is alot to have around the house and try to Keep freash with out drying completely out or maybe get moled, but what I know about having that much in those jars. 
I just harvest mine and got 1 Lb and that kinda wet and when it drys it be about 3/4 Lb on a scale.
I was telling my wife yesterday I need some Big jars like that guy has for future grow..

Sorry, No pix, No battery's, No money, No gas.  and payday is 
Monday   broke again after paying light bill..:hubba:


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Apr 30, 2009)

yeah but then again i can belive i forgot about hash/hash oil those wonder products take alot of weed wouldnt it be somethin else if we just started turning our weed into hash to keep the weight down when i harvest in two weeks my plants should be fully ambered(im going for 100% no cloudy) cant wait to make k.o. hash oil anyways good luck on the trim job i know thats alot of peeps less fav thing to do


----------



## jrlutor (May 1, 2009)

Hi,

Flyinghigh, if I may ask for the 3/4 pound yield how many plants, and how tall where they? 





			
				Flyinghigh said:
			
		

> :48:
> Over all 12 pounds is alot to have around the house and try to Keep freash with out drying completely out or maybe get moled, but what I know about having that much in those jars.
> I just harvest mine and got 1 Lb and that kinda wet and when it drys it be about 3/4 Lb on a scale.
> I was telling my wife yesterday I need some Big jars like that guy has for future grow..
> ...


----------



## Flyinghigh (May 1, 2009)

jrlutor said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> Flyinghigh, if I may ask for the 3/4 pound yield how many plants, and how tall where they?


 
I had 5 plants about 4 foot that didn't produce much do to Abuse I gave them.  They should of had about a pound for each plant..
Live And Learn and DON'T tell O'lady about light schedule or how much Electric is being used which I pay the bill & Never later..   She Stress to much, makes the Plants Stress.  This next grow I am Not saying a word so they Don't get Stress or Abuse.. 

The trich where Cloudy and some Amber and could of stayed under the light for a week or so to get alot more amber but I am trying to stay away from the Coughlock for a while do to I COUGH to dam much as is..


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (May 1, 2009)

Flyinghigh said:
			
		

> I had 5 plants about 4 foot that didn't produce much do to Abuse I gave them. They should of had about a pound for each plant..
> Live And Learn and DON'T tell O'lady about light schedule or how much Electric is being used which I pay the bill & Never later..  She Stress to much, makes the Plants Stress. This next grow I am Not saying a word so they Don't get Stress or Abuse..
> 
> The trich where Cloudy and some Amber and could of stayed under the light for a week or so to get alot more amber but I am trying to stay away from the Coughlock for a while do to I COUGH to dam much as is..


 

what do you feed your ladies?


----------



## Flyinghigh (May 1, 2009)

EASTLA_KUSHSMOKA said:
			
		

> what do you feed your ladies?


 
Fox farm


----------



## SMOK3R (May 2, 2009)

Haha I'm stoked for the guy, but the news just basically said:

"Here is a man who has has 12 lbs of good herb... Just watch the tv while he weighs it in front of us.  He has debilitating medical conditions and all 12 of his guns have been confiscated.  If for some reason you are scared of a crippled unarmed man you could always go to the court and find out when his next appearance is and rob him then"

I hate the media


----------



## Flyinghigh (May 2, 2009)

SMOK3R said:
			
		

> Haha I'm stoked for the guy, but the news just basically said:
> 
> "Here is a man who has has 12 lbs of good herb... Just watch the tv while he weighs it in front of us. He has debilitating medical conditions and all 12 of his guns have been confiscated. If for some reason you are scared of a crippled unarmed man you could always go to the court and find out when his next appearance is and rob him then"
> 
> I hate the media


 
Did I miss something here.?    Sounds like you would go and find out and Rob the Poor Boy while he get his Guns back..!   Man You need to Go to another web sight and talk that Crap some where Else...:bolt: 

The Media has Nothing to do with it.. Matter of fact Smok it a Good thing that the Media is Showing this anyHow, because it a Plus to show the Public that MMJ Patients is winning the Battle 1 Step at a Time..


----------

